# Arkansas Z Car Club- Z Car Show



## lasz'zz (Mar 22, 2012)

Arkansas Z Car Club- Z Car Show
The Arkansas Z Car Club- Z Car Show hosted by North Point Nissan (March 24, 2012)

This car show is open to all Datsun/Nissan Z series cars from 1970 to present.

Awards will be given for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place in each generation category (S30, S130, Z31, Z32, Z33 and Z34) and one best of show.

Judging will be people’s choice.

No entry fee.

Registration begins at 9:00am.

Show times are 11:00am - 4:00pm

Location- North Point Nissan, #1 Commercial Center Drive (I-430 & Colonel Glenn), Little Rock, AR 72210

We would love to have you guys and gals there! If you come in for this event you're also welcome to stick around for our Poker Run on Sunday, March 25th.
__________________


----------

